# MOSQUITO HELP! (around ears)



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

As the title says, My 2 y.o. male has an awful time this part of the year with mosquitoes flying around his head and ears. any natural preventatives/success stories that youd all like to share ??? he goes nuts and we are outside all the time!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

You might want to try putting Avon's skin-so-soft on him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Vanilla behind the ears works for knats. I'm not sure if it would work on Mosquitos.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Check out wondercide.com, their evolv spray works really good and it's all natural.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought 'PETfection Bug Spray' from DogsNaturally. Its 100% natural and organic and non-toxic. Prevents mosquitos, flea and ticks.. I spray it on my boy, the bugs land..take off immediately..circle..leave. I even sprayed it on me! Good luck


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I use coconut oil. Always worked for me


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm always a sucker for natural solutions haha I'm going to do my research! Q


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Springtime Bug Off Garlic is a mosquito (fleas, ticks, gnats, and flies too) natural preventative that we were highly recommended to try via this board. Our dogs have been on it for about 3 weeks and I recently posted about an 11-tick infestation, none of which actually bit my dogs, but instead just crawled around their fur as if they didn't want to bite, but didn't know what else to do. They all died thanks to my finger nails. Ha! Haven't had any problems with mosquitos or any other critters since I started adding the garlic to their raw supplement stew meal.

Springtime Bug Off Garlic for Dogs | Natural Flea and Tick Repellent for Dogs | Springtime, Inc.

A Safe, Natural Insect Repellent - 100% Human-Grade Garlic granules provides a 24 hour shield against flies, ticks, mosquitoes, gnats, fleas, etc.*


----------

